# 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2009)

*5 Bücher zu gewinnen: 
Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co von Robin Illner*​
Titel: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie, Co.
Verfasser: Robin Illner
Verlag: Müller Rüschlikon
Isbn Nummer: 9783275016921
Kosten: 19,95€
Zu beziehen über: www.friedfisch-angeln.de 



Endlich, Robin Illner veröffentlicht sein erstes Buch im bekannten Müller Rüschlikon Verlag.

Kapitale Fische zu fangen ist das Ziel eines jeden Anglers. Allerdings sind bei der Großfischjagd einige wichtige Faktoren zu beachten. Die Wahl geeigneter Gewässer, Geräte und Fütterstrategien sind ebenso wichtig wie das Interpretieren von Umweltfaktoren und gesammelten Erfahrungen.

Die richtige Kombination dieser und weiterer Faktoren führt den „Big Fish Men“ zum sicheren Erfolg. Robin Illner hat mehrere 1000 Stunden am Wasser verbracht und jahrelange Erfahrungen beim Angeln auf kapitale Friedfische gesammelt. 

Er überlässt nichts dem Zufall und beeindruckt regelmäßig mit kapitalen Fängen. In diesem Buch gibt er sein komplettes Know How im Specimen Hunting preis. 

Dieses Werk ist kein einfaches Angelbuch, sondern eine direkte Anleitung zum Fangen von kapitalen Friedfischen. 


*Verlosung von 5 Büchern!!​*Wer Interesse daran hat, eines der Bücher zu bekommen, einfach hier im Thread melden! Am Ende des Monats werden wir 5 Gewinner auslosen.
Wie immer ist der Rechstweg ausgeschlossen...


----------



## Finke20 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

:vik:

Versuchen wir mal unser Glück.
Also ich würde mich über ein Buch freuen.

Gruß Finke20  #h


----------



## Jule_88 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich möchte auch gern eins 

Lg Julian


----------



## roterneon (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Würde mich ebenfalls über so ein Buch freuen.
Gruß
roterneon


----------



## Strandling (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich würde auch ein Buch nehmen 
Gruß
Strandling


----------



## ex-elbangler (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

ich melde auch interesse an.:m


----------



## Student (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

*meld* - Was da wohl drinsteht ?!


----------



## grazy04 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

*anmeld* lesen soll ja bilden, also warum nicht mal versuchen


----------



## Zanderhunter01 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Bildung kann niemals schaden.


----------



## Fisher (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

*anmeld* interessanter Inhalt!


----------



## thom (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Melde mich auch an!


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

*anmeld* ^^


----------



## Discocvw (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Da ich schon lange kein Buch mehr gelesen habe, könnte mich ein schönes Fachbuch wieder da hin bringen.


----------



## Locke4865 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hier#h Hier#h hier#h ich will auch eins 
da bei mir die Kapitalen noch nicht so wollten 
will ich wenigstens wissen woran das liegt|kopfkrat
Vieleicht klappts ja dann besser


----------



## Wattwurm62 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Au jaaa... Ich bin dabei... :vik:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

würde mich sehr über ein Buch freuen!


stefan


----------



## Eisenhelm (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Würde mich auch über ein Exemplar freuen. |rolleyes


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Sehr gerne hätte ich auch eines..


----------



## rookie39 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo!

Ich bin neu hier...
und dann noch gleich einen Gewinn abstauben...das wärs!:vik:

Und über Bücher kann man sich immer freuen. Hab noch lange nicht ausgelernt..#d

lg


----------



## Mendener (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Na dann bin ich auch dabei #6


----------



## karpfenmick (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Möchte auch gewinnen.Kann meinen Fangergebnissen nur gut tun. 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Vitali-KS (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich würde auch gerne ein Buch gewinnen!
Gruß
Vitali


----------



## eiswerner (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Jaaa 

für meinen Enkel als Jungangler würde ich sehr gerne eines Gewinnen, das wäre klasse:m


----------



## angel-andre (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ja über was zu lesen an tagen wo man nicht am wasser ist würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Jochen83 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück ^^

LG Jochen83


----------



## Domi-2 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo Gemeinde !

Ich wollt mich auch mal eben kurz melden! Ich hätte auch gern eins von den Büchern #4!  Immer diesen kleinkram zu fangen is net dolle! |kopfkrat

MfG Domi


----------



## Krabbenfänger (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich bin auch dabei und versuche mein Glück.:vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich würde sie einzeln,oder auch alle fünf nehmen!

Taxidermist


----------



## angler4711 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Moin!


"Anmeldung"



Ich würde mich sehr über ein Buch freuen!


----------



## YakuzaInk (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

auch haben mag und *handheb* #h


----------



## psycomico (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo,

ich würde auch eins nehmen... 

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Hackersepp (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich versuche auch mein GLÜCK! 

FORTUNA MÖGE MIR BEISTEHEN! :q:q |uhoh:


----------



## Paddy 15 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

hi,|wavey:
ich würde mich auch über ein Buch freuen
Mit freundlichen Grüssen Paddy:m
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## miosga (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich nehm auch eins...|wavey:


----------



## Parasit (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

ich würde mich ebenfalls sehr über solch ein buch freuen!


----------



## aal60 (1. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ja Bücher haben immer noch etwas besonderes. Lese sehr gern und wenn es dann noch
Angelliteratur ist, um so mehr.

Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappen würde.


----------



## Chowder (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich würd auch eins nehmen, vielleicht klappts ja *hoff*


----------



## schomi (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo,

Ich würde auch eins nehmen.

Danke.

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## didi0405 (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

da ich noch nie glück hatte melde ich mich hier auch noch an
mal sehen vielleicht gewinne ich ja auch kein buch


----------



## Fisherman1990 (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Da ich Karpfenangler bin würde ich die bücher auch gerne haben .:m
Also melde ich mich hier auch mal .


MFG fisherman


----------



## oli-la (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Na also versuchen kann man´s ja mal. 
Also hätte ebenfalls Interesse...


----------



## Mich´l (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo! hätt auch gern eins :m


----------



## Believer (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Da ich auf Kapitale steh, wünsch ich mir auch eins und würd mich riesig freuen wenn ich ausgewählt würde ))


----------



## turm13 (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

melde mich hiermit auch zur Verlosung


----------



## Kröte (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

ich melde mich auch zur weiterbildung


----------



## Kampfler (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

möchte auch lernen, wie man große Fische fängt #h


----------



## WallerKalle04 (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

passt gut in meine Sammlung!! Meine Adresse habt ihr ja


----------



## stefclud2000 (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo,


klar würde auch ich mich über diese Bücher freuen!

Grüße


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Kapitale Fische...Buch...zu gewinnen...

...hört sich super an! - Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Raver@re (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Selbstverständlich bin ich auch dabei


----------



## anguilla 320 (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Auch meiner einer hätte Intresse!

Gruß Anguilla:m


----------



## Master_Bown (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Tja...ich hätte da auch potentielles Interesse an einen Büchlein!


----------



## toller-hecht14 (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

gemeldet...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich meld mich auch!


----------



## ricky9187 (2. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

bei sowas könnte ich mich auch hinreisen lassen zu lesen


----------



## Raubfisch2008 (3. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

_*Moin Moin,*_

dann klinke ich mich auch mal ein.

Gegen eine nette Abendlektüre für Schlechtwetter ist doch nichts zu sagen...


----------



## BillyBarsch (3. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

In meinem Bücherschrank ist noch Platz...Würde mich freuen !


----------



## schnubbi1307 (3. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

juhu! endlich wieder was zu lesen


----------



## oZee (4. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

*Meld*

was zu lesen wäre ganz großatig =)

Grüße


----------



## again (4. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

melde mich auch ! |uhoh:


----------



## Schleie07 (4. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Dann Melde ich mich hiermit auch mal ....dann lerne ich mehr und stell net mehr so oft thread´s


----------



## Aitor (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ja, das Buch wäre/ist eine feine Sache. Also melde ich mich auch-
Gruß
Pete


----------



## Benny1982 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Na da meld ich mich doch auch gleich


----------



## BlueMarlin (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich würd' mich auch über so ein Buch freuen! =)


----------



## Floxxi (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

versuch auch mal mein Glück, würde mich über so ein Buch sehr freuen

Gruß  Flohri|laola:


----------



## ishii (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich melde auch Interesse an.

Grüße ishii


----------



## harrystephan (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

An dieser Verlosung nehme ich gerne teil #h


----------



## Wurmbader70 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

*anmeld*

gefährdet vielleicht endlich mal meinen Rang als Schneidermeister


----------



## posengucker (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hi,

würde mich sehr freuen über das Buch.

lg
Werner


----------



## Raubfischfreak84 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Na, da bin ich dann doch auch dabei!! 
Würde sehr gerne mal wieder was über das Angeln lesen...


----------



## Flußkrebs (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hoffentlich kann ich nach langer (Angel-)Durststrecke endlich mal wieder was an Land ziehen...    Würde mich sehr über den Gewinn von dem Buch freuen.  Allen ein PetriHeil bei diesem &quot;Fischzug&quot;. Gruß Flußkrebs


----------



## angelhut (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich mal einen großen Fisch (des Lebens) fangen würde. Vielleicht hilft das Buch ja.


----------



## gibtkeinname (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo an Alle,
da ich grade das boilie-angeln für mich entdecke wäre das Buch ne feine Sache für mich! Tja hätte gerne eins #h!
Allen ein gutes Angeljahr und Petri!


----------



## carphunter667 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Meld #h

Ich hätte auch gerne ein Buch :m

Grüße carphunter667 #h#h


----------



## Cascadu (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Bücher enthalten die gesamte Weisheit der Menschheit,
ich bin Halbweise, ich brauche auch eins, BITTE,BITTE,BITTE !!!!!!!


----------



## demonic (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

#h huhu 

so ein buch hätt ich auch gerne :=)

gruß


----------



## frankp (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Au ja, wäre sehr nett :q


----------



## Brassmann (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Huhu,

Ich trag mich auch mal in die Liste der Interessenten ein.

Gruß Brassmann #h


----------



## west1 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich mach auch mit. :g


----------



## Stachelritter86 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hab grad mir ein neues Bücherregal reingestellt, das alte ist schon überlastet. Aber das neue Regal will auch gefüllt werden, deswegen bewerb ich mich auch mal für das Buch!

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Lussand (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *5 Bücher zu gewinnen:
> Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co von Robin Illner*​
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## Mtxhelior (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

:vik: Na da bin ich doch auch mal mit dabei ! #6


----------



## De Bentz (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

*meld* Ich würde auch eins nehmen


----------



## räuber1 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo und Petri Heil,
das ist ja ein recht vielversprechender Tiltel.Da muß ich mich doch mal melden.Wäre wahnsinnig toll,wenn ich tatsächlich ein Buch gewinnen würde.Das wärs doch mal.
Viel Spaß bei unserem schönen Hobby,
Gruß Volker
Volker Schneider
Im Pflänzer 8
67246 Dirmstein


----------



## hedihei (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

|wavey:Mache mit#6


----------



## Spinner52 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Bin auch interessiert ) #h#h#h


----------



## eggerm (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Natürlich auch Interesse daran!


----------



## plötzenhunter (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich auch, ich auch!:vik:


----------



## james_wien (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Würd mich freuen, wenn Ihr ein Buch zu mir nach Wien schicken würdet!
LG Nicholas


----------



## MasterT666 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich bin auch dabei und versuche mein Glück.:vik:
( die Quote verschlechtern ^^)


----------



## Fassl (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

ich hätte auch gerne eines


----------



## Schwamm (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Literatur und gut bebildert,
die neuere Methoden schildert,
kann man als Angler immer brauchen,
damit die Schwimmer untertauchen...

Dass Lesen bildet, sagt des Volkes Mund,
drum tu ich hier mein Interesse Kund,
mit solchem Wissen ist mir nicht bang,
dass ich auch einmal ein Fischlein fang...

Wäre dankbar für ein Büchlein... Liebe Grüße aus dem Frankenland


----------



## virus42k (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich würde mich auch über das Buch freuen.


----------



## Retrodreamer (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

:vik:

würde auch gerne mal wieder lesen.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

*BITTE BITTE BITTE!!!*

*Wollte schon immer mal ne große Barbe fangen.*
*Das Buch könnte mir dabei helfen!*

Marcus


----------



## Malion (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Würde mich auch sehr über so ein buch freuen 

MfG
Malion


----------



## HendrikB (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich bin auch daran interessiert!!!!!!


----------



## charli1 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Über ein neues Buch würde ich mich auch sehr freuen. Besonders wenn man es gewinnt.:vik:


----------



## wessirobert (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich kätt auch gern eins ....


----------



## Virous (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

*Anmeld* 
Könnte natürlich auch so ein Buch ganz gut gebrauchen! :m
:vik:


----------



## Gottie (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo Leute,

würde auch mal gerne größe Fisch fangen, vielleicht
hilft dieses Buch. Würde mich darüber freuen eines in den Händen zu halten.
Gruß Rene.|wavey:


----------



## lucyswelt (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich will auch eins!


----------



## HOX (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Würde mich auch sehr über ein Exemplar freuen.

Tl
HOX


----------



## Fishfinder-DBR (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo,

da ich ja eingefleischter Ostseeangler bin, würde ich gern ein Buch davon haben um mich in Sachen Friedfisch weiter zu bilden. Aber wie immer, werde ich wohl nichts gewinnen.

Trotzdem schon mal Danke!

MfG Fishfinder-DBR


----------



## chief (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

ich melde auch interesse an.:m


----------



## Eurobaer (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Na da möchte ich doch auch gerne eins von haben, damit die Abende ohne Angeln wieder doch "mit" Angeln sind.......;+


----------



## Novice (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

bin dabei


----------



## kawazx10 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Das wäre Prima. Angle noch nicht so lange. Da kommt kompetente Lektüre immer gut.

Freu ;-)))


----------



## maddrax2000 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo,


 bin ja noch ein Anfänger
 und kann _Lesestoff_ gut gebrauchen!
*
http://www.lesestoff.de/*

Also wünsche ich mir viel Glück!#h
​


----------



## FiXxLe (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hay ! #h

Ich als Bücherwurm und neueinsteiger in der angelszene (Fischereischein Inhaber since Herbst 2008 ) würde mich sehr freuen über eins von diesen exemplaren,damit ich mein angelwissen fortbilden kann ! 

Petri Heil !  :z


----------



## Volker64 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Würde mich auch über ein Buch freuen.


----------



## schramme (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Auch ich hätte gern so ein Buch, um die Zeit bis zum Biss zu nutzen, bzw die Zeit bis zum Biss zu verkürzen


----------



## Rundmocker (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Damit es endlich mal ein Großer wird#6


----------



## Terraxx (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ein Jungangler + Schüler, wie ich könnte auch mal was für umsonst gebrauchen 
Also *meld*


----------



## raubfisch94 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Oh ja so nen buch würd mir auch gefallen

also Interesse |supergriangemeldet|supergri


----------



## stecs (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich nehme auch an der Verlosung teil. Vielleicht ist mal das Glück auf meiner Seite.

Petri Heil!
stecs


----------



## j-rabe (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallooo!!! Ich möchte auch gern ein Exemplar, da ich noch ziemlich neu bin und bestimmt noch viel lernen kann!!!

Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Sachsen|wavey:


----------



## Revilo (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

*Mal mit in die Reihe stell*|supergri
Ey, du kommst du net rein!|rolleyes


----------



## Dr.Fisch (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Möcht mich auch mal anmelden!!!!:k#h|uhoh:


----------



## PeterMax (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

klasse aktion! ich würde mich sehr über ein exemplar freuen...


----------



## flasha (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Echt eine tolle Aktion! Ich schreib mich nicht ab...für die Bücher lerne ich auch lesen


----------



## tesunbeam90 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

#hHy,
wenns weiterhilft, warum nicht!!!Gruß tesunbeam90#6


----------



## Rheinerle (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hiermit melde ich mich auch mal für die tolle Verlosung an. #6
Und wenn es super ausfällt dann werde ich gerne von den Erfolgen ausführlich berichen! |bla:

Dann mal Allen viel Erfolg!


----------



## David1981 (5. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

was umsonst...
wo muß ich mich anstellen...
egal, ich bin dabei...


----------



## urban angling (6. März 2009)

*kukuk*

will auch ein buch.. bitte bitte


----------



## Schabi (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ein neues Buch, da würd ich mich freuen...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *5 Bücher zu gewinnen:
> Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co von Robin Illner*​
> Titel: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie, Co.
> Verfasser: Robin Illner
> ...


----------



## Schabi (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ein neues Buch, da würd ich mich freuen...:vik:





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *5 Bücher zu gewinnen:
> Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co von Robin Illner*​
> Titel: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie, Co.
> Verfasser: Robin Illner
> ...


----------



## Schabi (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ein neues Buch, da würd ich mich freuen...


----------



## pituyvi (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Nach der Theorie folgt bekanntlich die Praxis...
Petrie Heil!!!


----------



## Jadeaal (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich würde mich auch über ein Buch freuen - kann man dann auch am Wasser lesen!!!
Das Forum ist auch sehr schön - aber mit dem PC am Bach - na ich weiß nicht so recht?!?!

Petri  Heil


----------



## Worse (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich würd auch gern eins gewinnen

Gruß Björn


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Bin zwar nich so der Lesefreund, aber meine Frau schon...evtl. kann Ich Ihr mit einem Buch davon dat Angeln näher bringen #c Unwahrscheinlich ... aber nicht unmöglich ....


Also halt Ick och mal den Zeigefinger nach oben :vik:


----------



## as126 (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo zusammen,

hätte auch gerne Lesestoff .#6

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Muskie666 (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Bin dabei!


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

lese auch gerne und würde mich über ein Buch freuen


----------



## 4-lutz (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hi, so ein Buch wäre schon gut.
Lutz


----------



## Krautangler (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hi, ich würde mich für ein Buch von ihnen sehr interessieren, bin gespannt über die verschiedenen Artikel.


----------



## finsch (6. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

ja dann mach ich doch glatt mal mit vielleicht gewinne ich ja endlich mal was


----------



## mikezander (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

au ja buch wär nett
lg
mkezander
|wavey:


----------



## Forelle08262 (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ja, son Buch wäre gut.:m


----------



## bodenseepeter (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Gerne anmeld!


----------



## maesox (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich auch,denn Abwechslung schadet nie..|rolleyes


----------



## Kurt´l (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Melde mich auch an!  :b

Gruß Kurt´l


----------



## funny_dream (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo..#h

Ich bin hier noch sehr neu..

Auch in der angelei bin ich noch Frischling aber kein Neuling, denn ich muss meinen Angelschein noch machen. Damit ich mich gleich weiterbilden kann, wär das Buch doch grad Willkommen.

Also auch ich würd mich freuen, wenn ich eines der Bücher gewinnen würd.

LG


----------



## GLENMORANGIE (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

|jump: ...au ja! Auch eins haben wollen!

Großfisch klingt doch gut ...

Gruß GLENMORANGIE


----------



## SirCorbi (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich hätte auch gern eines seiner Bücher! #h


----------



## itze (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo zusammen,

natürlich reihe ich mich hier gerne in die Teilnehmerliste ein... Ich bin gespannt!

Viele Grüße,
itze


----------



## atzelupe (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

anfänger brauchen gute lektüren ;-)
von daher versuch ich auch mal mein glück


----------



## Allrounder³ (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

warum ned


----------



## pegasus28 (7. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo !

Klar möchte ich so ein Buch gerne haben, bin immer dankbar für neue Ideen und Tricks |wavey:

Bis dann


----------



## Freakazoid (8. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Meld mich auch an, bin noch nicht so lange im Angelgeschäft. Genauer gesagt erst seit letztem Jahr, da würden mir ein paar Tips weiter helfen.


----------



## Catherinchen (8. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem ich gestern meine Angelprüfung bestanden habe, muss ich mich jetzt erstmal in mein neues Hobby einfinden, da sind bücher immer praktisch 

lg Cathy


----------



## UK61 (8. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ok ich bin dabei.
So kann man sich auch mit dem Angeln beschäftigen wenn mal keine Zeit ist ans Wasser zugehen


----------



## angelsachse (8. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Nehme auch gern eines der 5 Bücher. 

Vielleicht klappt es dann ja mal auch in Deutschland mit den kapitalen Burschen. :vik:

Dor Angelsachse


----------



## JonasH (8. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Moin

Hab gerade nen Buch durch... jetzt muss dringend was neues her. Angellektüre wäre perfekt.
Freue mich auf die Auslosung


----------



## Neptun01 (8. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich versuchs auch mal  Theorie kann nie schaden.


----------



## Dennis_ (8. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich will mich auch mal melden #h

Petri Heil und strammes Seil
MfG Dennis_


----------



## canmaker (9. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich liebe Bücher UND das Angeln. Wenn beides zusammenpasst...
Außerdem hilft das Buch vielleicht wirklich bei den Großen !!!
|kopfkrat


----------



## j4ni (9. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Äh hier! Ich melde mich auch mal schnell an, wobei ich nach:

"Dieses Werk ist kein einfaches Angelbuch, sondern eine direkte Anleitung zum Fangen von kapitalen Friedfischen."

schon ein wenig Tee von der Tastatur wischen musste


----------



## Michanec (9. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo möchte auch gern gewinnen...#h


----------



## u-see fischer (9. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo #h

ich melde mich auch mal an. Man kann immer noch etwas dazu lernen.

Grüsse
u-see fischer


----------



## Seebaerheino (9. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Na Gut Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Doller_Hecht (9. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo zusammen,

ein einziger 86er Hecht war vor Jahren meine Sternstunde. Da würde ein Fachbuch genau richtig kommen. Würd mich riesig freuen weil ich bei Gewinnspielen eigentlich nie etwas gewinne.

Ein deftiges Petri Heil allen miteinander und einen schönen Start in die Saison!
|laola:
Rolf


----------



## Housecat (9. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Jo meld mich auch mal. Hätte gerne ein Buch, da ich bis jetzt nur auf Raubfisch angle und gerne mal auf Karpfen/Schleie ... gehen würde.  Vielleicht klappts ja #h


----------



## Schleie! (9. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Bin ebenfalls dabei 

vllt klappts ja


----------



## HHDennis (9. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Das wäre mein erster Gewinn
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## Kottmarbaude (10. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Da ich vor allem Friedfische beangle, wäre ich sehr an einem der 
Bücher interessiert.  
Außerdem kenne ich die Angel-DVDs von R.I., die ich alle 
sehr praxistauglich finde.  |wavey:


----------



## Anemone (10. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Au ja, das klingt super!


----------



## thiax (10. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

nette geste, die verlosung.

seh mich schon auf einem titelblatt mit dickem karpfen.


----------



## panormal (10. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Auch ich möchte ein Buch. Viel lieber aber noch würde ich am 20.03 an der Bigge einen kapitalen Fisch fangen und nicht schon wieder leer ausgehen


----------



## Naabangler (10. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo,
melde mal mein Interesse an. Lesen würd mal nicht schaden. Kann man bestimmt was lernen........

Gruß Rudl


----------



## berhafr (13. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Na das wär doch mal was. Rechne mir zwar wenig Chancen aus aber vielleicht klappts ja doch mal.

Petri

Hans


----------



## franja1 (13. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

.....jo Bücher sind immer gut #6...schaun mer mal

Gruß Jan:vik:


----------



## Tom78 (13. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Was Gewinnen! Das ist doch mal was, also her mit den Büschern

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Schreck2 (13. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

ich bin auch interessiert... 
lg


----------



## jimmie8882 (16. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Und wie ich so ein Buch haben will ...


----------



## Chaot64 (16. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Auch ich hätte gern eines dieser Bücher.


----------



## Seele (16. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich wär auch gern dabei


----------



## der björn (16. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich auch


----------



## sacki66 (16. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

schliesse mich an... bildung schadet nie...


----------



## Maja1178 (16. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ein Buch so klein und fein,
ich wünscht es wäre mein.
Dann könnte ich auch beim Angeln lesen,
versteh dann endlich des Fisches Wesen.
Will doch auch mal einen tollen fangen,
nicht nur im Traum die dicksten Fische erlangen.
Drum macht mich glücklich und gebt mir eins,
von den genannten hab ich nämlich keins!

Wobei ich noch vergaß,
Karpfenangeln macht mir am meisten Spaß!

#h |supergri


----------



## catfish 69 (16. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

wäre toll wenn ich eins abstauben könnte, brauche jeden tip als blutiger anfänger!!grüsse aus augsburg


----------



## Berni57 (16. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

ich brauch auch etwas für die zeit, in der ich mal nicht angel.


----------



## Jerkman69 (16. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Auch ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (16. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

möchte auch gerne mein anglerische Bildung erweitern hoffentlich hilft es


----------



## alibert1987 (16. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Bin blutiger Anfänger und habe auch interesse daran


----------



## steckerlfischer (17. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Jo, so ein Buch hätt ich auch gern.


----------



## der-silvio (17. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

ich versuch es auch mal


----------



## Halo (17. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo #h

eine tolle Aktion :k

da mache ich gerne mit.

LG und Petri Heil

Bea#v


----------



## JanS (17. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Jau, ich melde mich auch mal  vieleicht werde ich ja über das Buch mal in den genuss kommen eine Schleie zu fangen ;/ ... irgendwie wollen die bei mir nie


----------



## don rhabano (17. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich mache hiermit natürlich auch mit .
Wünscht mir Glück .


----------



## thebigholger (17. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Glueck gehört dazu


----------



## Damien (17. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

*Das was schönes für die zeit wo man nicht fischen geht!Auch dabei!*

*Gruß Damien*


----------



## stama (17. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Auch ich bin dabei :m#6
Grüße
Stama


----------



## Mathias67 (18. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

|wavey: Wissen ist Macht doch nicht wissen macht nix! |kopfkrat

AuchsoeinschönesBuchhabenmöcht|bla:
gutgebrauchenkönntbeimvorbereitenaufneueSaison!


----------



## zander1 (18. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

|wavey:Melde mich hiermit auch an :m.Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück:vik:


----------



## Schreck2 (18. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## Rado82 (19. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

oh gott o gott.
ihr alte Bettler.
<Hätte aber auch gern eins.:q
Danke schön schon im vorraus

Petri und krumme Ruten!
Bis dahin:vik:


----------



## JimBob2 (19. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Bin dabei 








 Der Himmel ist nicht umsonst blauweiß...


----------



## Redscorpion (19. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ein buch kann ich auch gebrauchen gruss jörg|wavey:


----------



## bachmichl15 (20. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Also so a Büchle wär a feine Sache :vik:


----------



## Johann (20. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Hallo...ich kann auch lesen und hätte auch gerne eins ab!

Gruß J.


----------



## bikerboy25678 (20. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Möcht auch eins |engel:.

Währ ja genau das richtige fürn Ostern.
:vik:#::vik:.


Grus Mark


----------



## Aalschnacker (21. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

bin neu hier und stelle mich mal kurz vor. Aalschnacker kommt aus Oldenburg ist 23 Jahre alt ,Hausmann und Vater, Hausgewässer ist die Hunte.

Ich würde mich auch auf eins der Bücher freuen
versuchen wir mal unser Glück


----------



## StefanG (21. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Nehme auch gerne eins.


----------



## 0din (22. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Carpkiller07 (22. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Da man gerade beim Angeln nie auslernt,würde ich sehr gerne ein Buch nehmen.:m


----------



## Olinger-HH (22. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Moin,

da mach ich doch mit.

Gruß Olinger


----------



## jepi1 (23. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

würde mich auch darüber sehr freuen,hiermit angemeldet


----------



## flexxxone (23. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Nachdem ich bisher komplett erfolglos auf Schleien geangelt habe, wär so'ne Anleitung evtl garnicht so dumm :m

Warum nich gleich auf die Dicken?! :vik:

Also ich bin dabei

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## alex_e (24. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich kann auch lesen :vik:

Bin dabei ;-) #h


----------



## nExX (24. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

bin dabei


----------



## frankp (24. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Au ja, so ein Buch wäre klasse!

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mal unter den Gewinnern wäre.
|supergri


----------



## MichaelM (24. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich dad mich auch freuen.

freundliche Grüße,
Michael


----------



## welsman (26. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich hab auch Interesse!
Mfg. Welsman


----------



## Kretzer83 (26. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Mich täts au intressieren!


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (29. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Super Sache! Würde mich auch freuen eins dieser Bücher in den Händen halten zu dürfen! Ich sag mal: *MELD!* #6


----------



## punkarpfen (29. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Ich will eins haben. |wavey:


----------



## Kampfkarpfen (29. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Super Sache! Würde mich auch freuen eins dieser Bücher in den Händen halten zu dürfen! 
Gruß Kampfkarpfen


----------



## Bärenfang (30. März 2009)

*AW: 5 Bücher zu gewinnen: Großfischangeln: Karpfen, Barbe, Schleie und co*

Bin Neu vielleicht habe ich Glück.


----------

